# Lositik Unicorp



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Apr 2005)

I've ordered a new beret and some PT gear so far. I recently recieved a message on my answering machine regarding my orders but I was unable to make up the most. Now my understanding is we are alotted a certain amount of "points" to use with them per year. Am I wrong in this? Anyone have any idea why they would be wanting to contact me about my orders? I've changed my phone number to my cell, hopefully I can figure this out! Im kind of worried...


----------



## medic2ic (5 Apr 2005)

Well I've ordered from Logistic many times and have never had any major problems with them. I would suggest maybe calling them and seeing what they wanted. They may have just wanted to confirm a size, or inform you that they don't have the size in stock therefore it will either be backordered or cancelled. Could be anything. You can check on the site (once you've logged in) the status of your order, like if its been shipped out already, or awaiting shipping. Have a look at that, it may answer some questions for you as well.

Yes, you are correct with the yearly alloted point system. you can use these points to get items, keep in mind that this is where your DEU replacement clothing will come from, so don't waste all your points on t-shirts or shorts, when you may need some fresh dress shirts later on in the year. I believe that the Logistic site is to replace the DEU orders from clothing stores, not supplement it. Keep that in mind.

You can also purchase items for money via a credit card, but its really not worth it, since you have the points. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Apr 2005)

Your response is greatly appreciated. I've recieved all my orders, and the last one was back around November i believe. I'm just really curious as to why they are contacting me now. I've got some major money issues right now, last thing I need is another kick in the teeth and find out i somehow owe them money.


----------



## medic2ic (5 Apr 2005)

Well if you ordered the items with your points system, there is no money transfer involved, and they don't charge you for anything, so you should be alright.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Apr 2005)

I just looked over my orders, and I've only allotted $54.00 worth of items dating back to the first few months of 2004 to the present, so Im not as worried anymore. It also says i have243.0 points remaining in my profile, how many points are we given anually? 

I was told we were given a clean slate of points each year, but it seems that isnt so. We can accumulate the points, but only carry over 40% of the points initially given. Interesting...


----------



## medic2ic (5 Apr 2005)

you got it... I think 243 is the amount each year, and 40% (or so, says in the help section, must be where you got the number from). It may increase with rank or qualifications... hard to say, until I get to that point I guess it'll be a mystery.  ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Apr 2005)

If I've got 243 to my name as of right now, does this mean I hadnt used them on my last order? If so, surprising that it would take them well over a year to get after me to pay up... 

I was fairly sure I chose the correct payment plan option...


----------



## medic2ic (5 Apr 2005)

I dunno... I'm stumped.  ??? Hard to say what happend. A closer look may be in order.


----------



## BKells (6 Apr 2005)

All I can say is this: when I first signed up on the website, I had 243 points. So if you have 243 points after ordering a bunch of stuff, chances are you made a mistake and owe them money.


----------



## medic2ic (7 Apr 2005)

I think the amt of points you have is designated by your rank and element. And the points are replenished annually, so since he has another 243 points, it could be his annual amount for this year.


----------



## someguyincanada (7 Apr 2005)

where are you guys seeing this point system? where you can see how many points you have etc


----------



## medic2ic (7 Apr 2005)

Log into the website with your SN and password.... click on Army NCM(Replacment) on the side bar menu... there will be a bar on the screen near the top of the online form, that will say how many points you have.

I think thats clear.


----------



## someguyincanada (7 Apr 2005)

nopers dont have that bar or anything  you guys are special lol


----------



## Docherty (7 Apr 2005)

It says I an ineligible to order on line does, any one know why?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Docherty said:
			
		

> It says I an ineligible to order on line does, any one know why?



It is only for Reg F as Res F don't have to pay for replacements.


----------



## someguyincanada (7 Apr 2005)

i found something that might be intresting 

 NEXT ALLOCATION DATE   	 N/A (mm/dd/yy)

is that where the points would usually go?


----------



## Eowyn (7 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> It is only for Reg F as Res F don't have to pay for replacements.



I'm a Reservist and can order.  It's for both.

Docherty
Do you have your DEU issued yet?  If not, that's probably why you are ineligible at the moment.


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> It is only for Reg F as Res F don't have to pay for replacements.



Traditionally, reservists could exchange anything that wore out at their stores.  That service is being, or has been, eliminated in favour of the website.  Reservists get a certain number of points each year, as others have described.  If you need more that your points will accommodate you can buy it by credit card.

The website was piloted with the CIC, then opened up to the p. res.  I gather from other posts that reg. f. members now receive points as well; does this replace the clothing upkeep allowance for you?


----------



## Inch (21 Apr 2005)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> The website was piloted with the CIC, then opened up to the p. res.   I gather from other posts that reg. f. members now receive points as well; does this replace the clothing upkeep allowance for you?



No, we don't get points. We still get CUA.


----------



## D-n-A (21 Apr 2005)

Docherty said:
			
		

> It says I an ineligible to order on line does, any one know why?



You need atleast one year in before your be able to access and order anything off the site. Also, the site isn't for initial issue, so don't worry about it. Your get issued DEUs after you've been in for a year, after you've received your initial issue thats when you can start using the site for DEU items.


----------



## LCIS227 (5 May 2005)

I've been in the CF for 2 years now (Reg force) and I don't seem to have any points ? 

I've registered to the site just this week is that why? In the payment options I don't have a place to select POINTS, just COD or Check or Credit Card ... 

Anyone can help me out  ?


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

LCIS227 said:
			
		

> I've been in the CF for 2 years now (Reg force) and I don't seem to have any points ?
> 
> I've registered to the site just this week is that why? In the payment options I don't have a place to select POINTS, just COD or Check or Credit Card ...
> 
> Anyone can help me out   ?


Reg F get CUA and therefore no points.  Read the thread.


----------

